# Your first week summary



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Just wondering now the first week is over, how everyones first week of the season went? 

As usual (for me and my son), after the first couple days, most of the local ducks have dissapeared and it is now in the hum drum phase where it is hot, not much moving, and just waiting for some weather. Seems like the duck numbers are lower and slower though than in years past. I spent the first few days trying different things than usual in an effort to get away from the crowds. It resulted in fewer ducks by far, but I didn't spend as much time fighting the crowds. The highlight for my first week is getting out on some goose hunts and dropping some honkers. I'm usually not geeting into the geese untill November, so bagging some chin straps the first week has been a nice change of pace.... The best part for sure was getting back out with my oldest son and good friends!

Good luck to everyone with the second week of the season....


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Our week


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome pictures - thanks for sharing!


----------



## duck jerky (Sep 8, 2007)

It has been real good


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice pics! My first week was great. This is the first year I've had a lot of geese. I've killed 8 geese and 21 mallards all from the same field. I'm looking forward to going to the marshes after the deer hunt in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Robert 
Was that you shooting sat morning. I was trying to sleep in


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> Robert
> Was that you shooting sat morning. I was trying to sleep in


Maybe..... :shock:

Doubt it was me you were hearing though hoss, the boys sky busting at Howard would have been closer to home than I would have been Saturday morning.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

utahbigbull said:


> Maybe..... :shock:
> 
> Doubt it was me you were hearing though hoss, the boys sky busting at Howard would have been closer to home than I would have been Saturday morning.


There was a group out in the south field.


----------



## rabbitslayer (Sep 17, 2007)

It's been really slow for me here in Central Utah. Hit Fish Lake, Redmond, Koosharem, Bicknell Bottoms, and Piute (also scouted Otter Creek) and the dog is getting bored. Not much flying... need some colder water to hopefully make it at least interesting... at least the fishing has been good.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Hoopermat said:


> There was a group out in the south field.


Shouldn't have been, corn isn't cut all the way yet, unless they were in the alfalfa further to the south. That is a diferent land owner and situation there..

If my son wasn't with me, I'd say it might have been him. He's been working the produce field for the farmer there all summer.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

rabbitslayer said:


> It's been really slow for me here in Central Utah.


Thanks for your report. I was born and raised in central Utah, just a little north of you. I'm sure you work for every bird you get! Not really the prime part of the state for waterfowl.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i have only been out on the opener. but im heading out this weekend both days i hope.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

dkhntrdstn said:


> i have only been out on the opener. but im heading out this weekend both days i hope.


Hope you get into them hoss! Let me know if you wind up this way...;-)


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice pics. Sure miss hunting the fields these days. All the farmers I knew sold out so no longer get to hunt the fields.

Haven't been out yet myself. Waiting for some cooler weather and new ducks to come in. Guess i'll be waiting awhile. Oh well, least I can keep playing golf.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

utahbigbull said:


> Hope you get into them hoss! Let me know if you wind up this way...;-)


i will be going past you on Sunday for sure.


----------

